# Memorial Day



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Just taking a moment to remember our countries fallen heroes and all those who have served in our armed forces.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

And the families left to carry on


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Amen


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Really, they deserve more than one day a year.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

They also deserve better care once they have been injured.
I was shocked to learn how bargain-basement their treatment is. Not so much the medical miracle workers,but being granted access to them.
Definitely for the soldiers whose injuries are so servere,they can not return to active duty.They need maximum care,for the rest of their lives.
However,if their families are not vigilant,paper work is passed to cut costs,& they see their wounded boy (or girl) farmed-out to some couch at a Wal-Mart!

God bless them all.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Believe me when I tell you the waiting rooms at my local VA are about as depressing a place as you can imagine.

They are also a source of incredible inspiration - seeing all those vets who are wounded, scarred, maimed, and damaged beyond belief and still manage to have good things to say and keep positive attitudes.

You are correct - veterans have been given tremendous promises - laid everything on the line - and have had those promises served back with a cold side of crap. It's remarkable what the decision makers in DC will hand us. Probably because NONE of them have ever honorably served and had to rely on the VA for service. These same decision makers who have no problem voting a fat pay increase for themselves, pat themselves on the back for such a fine job they are doing - and leave the veterans out in the cold. Some vets rely solely on their disability income - they have no other way to make a living.

It's pathetic.

And still these same veterans who are spit on, cursed, and defamed in every way imaginable still maintain their respect and love for this country. The fact that they faced the adversities and atrocities they did, to support an idea, and simply because they were asked - and yet have to suffer the insults from the very countrymen (and women) they went to defend is the most insufferable insult of all.

If you know a vet - thank them daily for the freedom you love and enjoy allowing you to do pretty much as you wish and giving you the freedom of "self-expression" to desecrate the flag they loved enough to die for.

Yes - this is a rant. Sorry. I know no one here has expressed any negative comments about our nation's veterans - this whole topic about vets and the disgrace known as the VA really gets my blood boiling.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Every Memorial Day across from my street in the cemetary there is a 21-gun salute that takes place. Every time this occurs, I'm outside watching this and it gives me pride and sorrow at the same time. 

It is true, if you are on a government assistant program (in which my family was when I was young for some time) they get better medical coverages than the men and women that fight for our country.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

In Flanders feild the poppy's blow, 
Between the crosses row on Row,
That mark our place and in the sky,
The larks still singing bravly fly,
Scare heard amid the guns below,

We are the dead,
Short days ago we live,
Felt dawn,
Saw sunset glow,
Loved, and were love,
and now we lye in Flanders Feilds,

Take up our quaral with the foe,
To you from failing hands we throw,
The tortch be yours to hold it high,
If ye break faith with us who die we shall not rest,
We shall not rest,
Even though poppy's grow,

That poems not just about Canadian troops.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

roadkill said:


> Believe me when I tell you the waiting rooms at my local VA are about as depressing a place as you can imagine.
> 
> They are also a source of incredible inspiration - seeing all those vets who are wounded, scarred, maimed, and damaged beyond belief and still manage to have good things to say and keep positive attitudes.
> 
> ...


Great post Road Kill. Rants are okay..if they make sense.
Your's was crystal clear. I can not comprehend how the Government
can send these kids over to IRAQ,and then put their families through hell,
--as if coping with a wounded relative wasn't hell enough!-- when the soldiers are of no "use",and can't carry a radio around the desert.

More front page photos of the lunch room at Walter Reed hospital need to be published.

As a Canadian,who has a great love for the USA,.it concerns me to see your country going down. I'm worried. We need a strong United States.
These brave kids are being wasted,for a fight THEY don't get either.
As the ranks are thinned,and the resources depleted on this debacle,..
I fear a legitimate threat will emerge. Will they have enough left to save us?

God bless the US,Canadian,and British troops;and God bless their families.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Hubby works for the Dept. of Defence and the troops on a daily basis. They are very clear about why they are in Iraq and focused. It's the media who likes to paint a different picture. No matter how you feel about the war on terrorism, there are many good things going on over there. We will just NEVER hear about it through the media...

ps. Honorable post, vlad. It's so easy to forget...


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Faustian_Pact said:


> As a Canadian,who has a great love for the USA,.it concerns me to see your country going down. I'm worried. We need a strong United States. These brave kids are being wasted,for a fight THEY don't get either. As the ranks are thinned,and the resources depleted on this debacle,..
> I fear a legitimate threat will emerge. Will they have enough left to save us?


It concerns me, too - and I'm _in_ the military! When will the madness end? Hopefully with the next administration, unless they manage to "slide" Jeb in there (shudder!)

And another thing (this _is_ a rant, after all), I'm sick of the "Red" conservatives claiming we "Blue" liberals aren't patriotic! What's up with that?

"I believe that the best way to support the troops is to oppose a course that squanders their lives, dishonors their sacrifice, and disserves our people and our principles. When brave patriots suffer and die on the altar of stubborn pride, because of the incompetence and self-deception of mere politicians, then the only patriotic choice is to reclaim the moral authority misused by those entrusted with high office."

"I believe that it is profoundly wrong to think that fighting for your country overseas and fighting for your country's ideals at home are contradictory or even separate duties. They are, in fact, two sides of the very same patriotic coin. And that's certainly what I felt when I came home from Vietnam convinced that our political leaders were waging war simply to avoid responsibility for the mistakes that doomed our mission in the first place."

John Kerry said that.

(Disclaimer: this post intended for patriotic purposes only)


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

If you are in the Military,you have every right to be concerned.
You fellas have to hold the line.Tremendous post.Thanks D.S.
Oh and I concur..Jeb. (Shudder.) 


Ghostie. I get my information from a first hand source. Not the press.
Ground pounding brothers,one of whom is now a permanent resident at Walter Reed. 
The other has the option to bow-out for a second tour,but has decided to go back.Not for his country,but for his team.

Maybe I chose my words poorly. The soldiers know why they are there. Agreeing with how things are being handled..
Or,..believing in anything,..beyond protecting themselves and their friends...is another story. 

I was only talking about the brave soldiers.I wouldn't presume to be smart enough to have any answers or solutions regarding the War on Terrorism. 

I don't like to get into this political chatter. I did. Now I'm done.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

ghostie said:


> They are very clear about why they are in Iraq and focused. It's the media who likes to paint a different picture. No matter how you feel about the war on terrorism, there are many good things going on over there. We will just NEVER hear about it through the media...


You are indeed correct Ghostie. The military has a clear view of why they are over there, why they are fighting for the cause they are, and what their objectives are.

It _is_ the (predominantly) liberal media who does not give a clear picture to the public. Sadly the public is not interested in looking beyond the veil and finding out more for themselves. They take the reports from so-called news agencies with clear agendas and accept their pap as the truth.

The rest of you have also had very valid points. We _do_ need a strong military and US.

DS - my heart goes to you brother. I don't what branch and it doesn't matter. You are standing the line now my friend and my hat's off to you. It is NOT a "been there doen that" world with the military. Yes I was involved with GS I but my time is done and now it is up to you and I feel certain you are standing your watch with determination.

To our Canadian friends - thank you. Believe it or not it means a lot to know we have support from outside our borders. It's kind of hard to see sometimes and it is rarely reported so to hear it is nice. BTW - we think a lot of y'all too.

Okay - I'm off my soap box. Memorial day is not just a single day on the calendar. It bears deeper significance and I would hope that folks who feel it is their right to disparage this country or the actions of the military would first consider it is THAT military securing that right for them to run their mouths.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

roadkill said:


> To our Canadian friends - thank you. Believe it or not it means a lot to know we have support from outside our borders. It's kind of hard to see sometimes and it is rarely reported so to hear it is nice. BTW - we think a lot of y'all too.


You got that right! When I was four years old,growing up in Calgary,Alberta, I remember someone telling me I wasn't an American. They said:"You are a Canadian." I said something like: "Naw..get outta here!".

"Hey-hey-hey,get out of my way,I just got back from the U.S. of A.!"


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Faustian_Pact said:


> I remember someone telling me I wasn't an American. They said:"You are a Canadian." I said something like: "Naw..get outta here!".


I never understood that! We from the U. S. are Americans as we're part of "North America". Those from Canada are Americans because they are _also_ from North America!

Never understood it.

(Mexicans are Americans too - in fact, they were in their country long before we "transplanted" Europeans took over...nevermind - that's another rant!)


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

My son, a marine corp. corporal, is 'in country' right now. He believes in his duties and the course of action that has required him to be there. So do I, he honors his country and himself with his services. I just hope to see him come through it all. 'nuff said from me.


----------

